

Hackers may have broken Playstation 3 security  - Xero
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-hackers-may-have-broken-ps3-security

======
Xero
Seems strange how simple it is to boot your PS3 into debug mode after all of
Sony's boasting on how secure the PS3 is.

